

Questions to ask during developer interviews - freework
https://coderwall.com/p/2gvpeg

======
groovy2shoes
These questions are good for the most part, but I'm not so sure about the bug
tracker comments. For one, on this topic the author contradicts himself:

 _Believe it or not, the best companies of all don't even have a bug tracker._

...

 _I've never seen a company that doesn't use a bug tracker, but if I ever
found one, I'd be more impressed than revolted._

The only way this isn't a contradiction is if the author has never encountered
some hypothetical "best company."

Furthermore, as the number of clients increases, the number of bugs coming in
will also increase. And clients will file tickets for things you didn't even
consider a bug -- user error, for example. When a company has a lot of tickets
being filed, there's a good chance the developers can't respond to each bug
right away, and that's where the tracker comes in.

